# WoW Herold / BLASC Online!



## B3N (29. Januar 2005)

Zu allererst, möchte ich darauf eingehen um was sich bei BLASC genau handelt und welche Funktion BLASC für die Community erfüllen soll. BLASC ist ein Statistik Bot welcher es ermöglicht, für die Community einen Herold mit verschiedenen Informationen zu füttern. Mit verschiedenen Informationen werden im speziellen die Fähigkeiten, Attribute, Ausrüstungsgegenstände und Rassen- bzw. Klasseninformationen  gemeint. Ihr fragt euch sicher warum ihr dafür ein extra Programm benötigt, doch das lässt sich mit ein paar Worten sehr einfach erklären.


Wir haben damals zu Dark Age of Camelot Zeiten, einen Herold für DAoC erstellet, die alten DAoC Spieler kennen diesen sicherlich noch, VANEN. Dieser Herold basierte auf Daten welche uns von GOA in Form von XML Dateien zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. Leider bietet uns Blizzard keine XML Dateien, weshalb wir uns nach anderen Möglichkeiten umgesehen haben an die gewünschten Informationen zu gelangen. World of Warcraft besitzt zu unserem Glück eine sehr mächtige Scriptsprache namens LUA, mit der es uns ermöglicht wird, so ziemlich alle gewünschten Informationen in Form eines User Interface Mods auszulesen und zu Speichen. Was macht also BLASC nun im Detail? Ganz einfach, BLASC speichert die oben genanten Informationen in eine Datei auf eurem PC welche nachdem WoW beendet wurde zum Heroldserver überträgt. Nach diesem Vorgang steht euere Spielfigur(en) mit genau diesen Daten im Herold und kann von dir und der Öffentlichkeit betrachtet werden. Sicherlich denkt ihr euch nun, ich möchte aber gewisse Daten z.B. Gold gar nicht anzeigen, auch daran haben wir gedacht! Wir haben BLASC so entwickelt, das ihr nach euren Vorstellungen einstellen könnt, was sichtbar ist im Herold und was nicht!


Einen weitern Punkt welchen ich erwähnen möchte, ist das Thema persönliche Daten und ähnliches. BLASC ist Freeware und wurde von Mathias Fabian (Regnor) und mir Benjamin Hirsch (B3N) entwickelt und dient lediglich dazu eben diese oben genanten Informationen zu sammeln. BLASC ließt dabei keinerlei persönliche Daten, Accounts, Passwörter oder ähnliches aus! Falls ihr dazu Fragen haben solltet, erreicht ihr uns permanent im Forum (RPG24) oder per E-Mail, wir werden versuchen euch jede Frage zu beantworten, außerdem haben wir bereits angefangen die wichtigsten Fragen in eine FAQ nieder zu schreiben.


Wir arbeiten ständig daran BLASC und den Herold noch besser, effektiver und 100% Fehlerfrei zu bekommen, doch das benötigt viel Zeit und die Mithilfe der Community, deshalb befindet sich BLASC derzeit in der offenen Beta Phase. Falls ihr also einen Fehler finden solltet, so meldet diesen bitte! (Genauere Kontaktinformationen entnehmt bitte der offiziellen FAQ auf unserer Gildenseite) 


Alle Daten welche ihr aus dem Herold beziehen könnt, beziehen sich nur auf diejenigen unter euch, welche auch BLASC verwenden, deshalb werden Statistiken wie z.B. die angebotene Fraktionsstatistik nie der Wahrheit entsprechen, da sicherlich nicht jeder Spieler auf dem Server BLASC verwendet. Unser Herold wird wie oben schon kurz gesagt, ständig erweitert und bekommt neue Features! So ist auch wie wir es damals bei VANEN hatten, eine Visitenkartengenerierung in Planung - ja sogar schon in der Umsetzung.


Zum Schluss möchte ich noch erwähnen, das uns BLASC bisher viel Zeit und Engagement gekostet hat und wir hoffen das ihr das Tool genauso gut annehmt, wie unsere Closed Beta Tester bzw. Gildenmitglieder und wünschen euch nun viel Spaß damit! Für weitere Fragen bzw. Informationen erreicht ihr uns per E-Mail oder im RPG24 Forum.

*Gildenseite:* http://www.black-legion.info

*BLASC Download:* »BLASC 0.3.0 BUILD 44« 

*Entwickler:* Mathias Fabian (Regnor), Benjamin Hirsch (B3N)

*E-Mail:* blasc@black-legion.info


----------



## Nebelschleicher (29. Januar 2005)

Sehr geile Arbeit!! Danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings bin ich mir gerade nicht 100%ig sicher ob euer Programm meine Skills wirklich 1:1 übertragen hat. IMO gibts da ein paar Skills die zu hoch auf eurer Seite angezeigt werden.

Logg mich später nochmal ein und teste das - mein Essen wird grad kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (29. Januar 2005)

Ok Korrektur - das passt alles. Bin zwar überrascht aber naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Werdet ihr denn in Zukunft auch Visitenkarten wie auf Vanen anbieten? Das wär noch nett... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein kleiner Vorschlag: Die aktuelle Anzeige vom Gold könntet ihr vielleicht noch verändern. Find das geht bissl unter im Moment... und mit irgendwas muss man ja angeben ;D

Ach - grad noch nen Fehler gefunden. Bei meinem Gnom Mage wird kein Bild angezeigt (siehe http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...nal%20Beta%204.

Lg,
Nebel

Edit: Grafik geht nu ^^


----------



## B3N (29. Januar 2005)

Schon gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Gold hat eine Zeile mehr Abstand bekommen, somit steht die Anzeige alleine und fällt besser ins Auge. Zu den Visitenkarten, Ja - wir werden Visitenkarten, ähnlich wie auf VANEN in Zukunft anbieten, das Modul befindet sich gerade in Entwicklung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (29. Januar 2005)

Astrein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlen ja nur noch ein paar Leute auf DE 4 ^^ Aktuell nur meine Chars übertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (29. Januar 2005)

Nebelschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Astrein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist die ?Problematik? wie ich sie auch in dem Text beschrieb, das eben nur die Figuren von denen die auch BALSC benutzen angezeigt werden, es liegt also einzig und allein an den Spielern ob diese einen recht vollständigen Herold möchten oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (30. Januar 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die ?Problematik? wie ich sie auch in dem Text beschrieb, das eben nur die Figuren von denen die auch BALSC benutzen angezeigt werden, es liegt also einzig und allein an den Spielern ob diese einen recht vollständigen Herold möchten oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird mit der Zeit mit Sicherheit kommen. Wenn die Sache erstmal bissl bekannter geworden ist... Was ihr natürlich noch machen könntet um die Sache einen Tick zu beschleunigen wäre das System von Thottbot übernehmen. Der trägt ja auch andere Spieler ein sofern man die einmal angeklickt hat. Damit könnte man dann immerhin eine Liste der Spieler und Gilde machen und jeder müsste nur noch entscheiden ob er seine Daten selbst aktuell halten will.

Nachteil ist halt das auch Spieler die anonym bleiben wollen gelistet werden und das sowohl für euch als auch für den einzelnen der Traffic steigen würde.

Aber angesichts der Tatsache das Vanen gut ankam wird wohl auch quasi jeder euren Client installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Alcorou (30. Januar 2005)

könnte man sich nicht über die scriptsprache alle mitglieder seiner gilde auflisten lassen? man sieht ja auch in der gildenübersicht alle offline member. dann hätte man zumindest eine übersicht aller chars der gilde mit lvl, rasse, klasse. da man in dem fall alle daten von eienr person bekommt, die in der gilde wäre würden sich die statistiken schneller füllen. reicht ja dann wenn jeweils eine person aus jeder gilde das programm benutzt. gildenlose müssten halt weiterhin das programm so benutzen, wie es ist

hab nur leider keine zeit mich mit lua zu beschäftigen im moment

PS: sicherlich ne gute arbeit von euch aber ich glaube nicht, dass es sich durchsetzen wird, weil menschen halt von natur aus bequem sind und irgendwelche programme installiern sich viele auch ungern. auch wenn eures wohl ungefährlich ist. man müsste also schon irgendwie möglichkeiten finden das ganze zu vereinfachen.

zumal es im moment ein ähnliches verfahren schon gibt dass mit cosmos gekoppelt ist. und das benutzen schon sehr viele leute.


----------



## B3N (30. Januar 2005)

Zu deinem Vorschlag mit der Gildenliste, müsste man mal schauen wie sich das am besten integrieren lässt. Es stimmt schon, die meisten Leute sind sehr bequem und installieren ungern neue Software, doch haben wir versucht das so schnell und bequem wie möglich zu gestalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (30. Januar 2005)

Dazu gibts schon ein Add-On! Das exportiert die Anzeige der Gilde in die SavedVariables.lua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht hilft euch das ja...


----------



## Tass (30. Januar 2005)

wie funzt das nun das ich das auch hier auf der page sehen kann ?
hab das installiert und bin am zoggen
aber hier kommt nix an


----------



## Nebelschleicher (30. Januar 2005)

Tass schrieb:
			
		

> wie funzt das nun das ich das auch hier auf der page sehen kann ?
> hab das installiert und bin am zoggen
> aber hier kommt nix an
> [post="77499"][/post]​



Wird erst nach dem ausloggen aktualisiert. Das BL-Zeichen wird während der Übertragung animiert. Siehst es dann grau/grün die Farbe wechseln...


----------



## Tass (30. Januar 2005)

juhu
es geht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kure (30. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich ist es relativ egal ob es sich "durchsetzt" oder nicht...
Die möglichkeit seinen char öffentlich zugänglich zu machen (sowie sich später immer aktuelle visitenkarten ausgeben zu lassen) ist damit gegeben. 
Wenn sie jemand aus bequemlichkeit(richtig viel arbeit is es ja eigentlich nicht) nicht nutzen will ist dies seine entscheidung.

Irgendwann wird blizzard mit sicherheit andere wege zur ausgabe erschließen , vorallem da etwas derartiges ja bereits in den offiziellen foren realisiert ist.


----------



## B3N (30. Januar 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deinem Vorschlag mit der Gildenliste, müsste man mal schauen wie sich das am besten integrieren lässt. Es stimmt schon, die meisten Leute sind sehr bequem und installieren ungern neue Software, doch haben wir versucht das so schnell und bequem wie möglich zu gestalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Könntest du mir den Link dazu bitte posten?


----------



## Shazzar (30. Januar 2005)

Ähem, auf das "reply" unter dem post musst du klicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (30. Januar 2005)

Hmm finde das Add-On blöderweise nicht mehr -.- Die einzige Sache die ich dazu noch gefunden habe ist der folgende Link, bzw. der Original-Post in den US-Foren.

http://wowprofiler.sourceforge.net/
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.a...tmp=1#post34620

Wenn mir der Standalone-Exporter wieder begegnet werd ichs natürlich weitergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Anksunama (30. Januar 2005)

Ich kann WoW aber nicht Normal beenden es friert ohne ausnahme stets ein sobalt ich im hautpmenü bin und verlassen drücke Funktioniert blasc denn dennoch?


----------



## Nyana (30. Januar 2005)

sollte schon ... BLASC merkt ob WOW rennt oder nicht und beim Beenden überträgt es die Stats.


----------



## B3N (31. Januar 2005)

Anksunama schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann WoW aber nicht Normal beenden es friert ohne ausnahme stets ein sobalt ich im hautpmenü bin und verlassen drücke Funktioniert blasc denn dennoch?
> [post="77536"][/post]​




BLASC merkt sobald WoW nicht mehr läuft, auf welche Art und Weise WoW beendet wird, spielt dabei keine Rolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltan (31. Januar 2005)

Für die Gildenübertragung gibt es ein Script Namens "guildextract" bei diesem Script hat man dann ein Save Button in der Gildenmemberansicht (Taste o).
Die ausgelessenen Daten können dann in das Script von Celandro eingelessen werden und z.B. so -> http://dev.x-one-x.de/wowprofiler/ angezeigt werden.

Das Script "guildextract" wird in Celandro`s Paket mitgeliefert.

p.s. wenn ich mich nicht Irre kann man doch seit kurzem sein Avatar aus dem Off Forum in eine andere Page linken. Konnte es nur bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobieren da ja die Foren andauernt down sind.


----------



## Voland (31. Januar 2005)

grüß euch!

finde dieses projekt sehr interessant und sitze bereits im selbigen boot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *keep it on*!

möchte hiermit eine fehlermeldung melden und eine vorschlag machen

fehlermeldung:
mit  BL wow starten, einloggen. ingame im menü auf spiel verlassen und dann "sofort verlassen". lande am desktop, BL beginnt upload. auf einmal kommt eine fehlermeldung

Fehler
Parser konnte Datei nicht verarbeiten
(FEHLERCODE: E301)

danach wird mein profl abgeglichen und die files aktualisiert. es funktioniert im endeffekt alles aber warum da trotzdem die fehlermeldugn kommt, ist unklar? wird ja auch nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und mein vorschlag:
falls möglich, hinzufügen von crit, dodge, parry etc chancen. gemeint sind alle % werte die im zauberbuch angezeigt werden.

+
einbindung von dem inventar - also inventar einsicht bzw anzeige

mfg,
voland


----------



## Nyana (31. Januar 2005)

Das kann nach der Installation schon mal passieren, hatte ich auch mal, wenn Du den Rechner neu startest, sollte das Problem behoben sein.


----------



## B3N (31. Januar 2005)

Voland schrieb:
			
		

> grüß euch!
> 
> finde dieses projekt sehr interessant und sitze bereits im selbigen boot
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für das Feedback, was die Fehlermeldung angeht, so werden wir uns das Problem nochmals genauer anschauen. Crits, Dodge etc. sollte in einer der kommenden Version mit implementiert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voland (31. Januar 2005)

super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die schnelle antwort!

wollte noch auf diesem wege sagen, dass ihr hoffentlich der beste deutsch-sprachige konkurrent für thottbot werdet. alleine die erinnerung an vanen, lässt da viel potential vermuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jeder muss mal klein anfangen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s.: die smileys hier sind ja mit abstand die genialsten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (31. Januar 2005)

Vorschlag: Itemdatenbank ala Thottbot ;D

Vorschlag: Charakter-Auswahl (viele spielen ja mehrere Charaktere, aber wollen vielleicht nicht alle anzeigen lassen. Vielleicht ist da ja was machbar)

Ansonsten: good job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuts (31. Januar 2005)

Eine Suchfunktion für Levels wäre auch sehr nice, ansonsten bin ich begeistert und freue mich meinen Char hochzuladen (leider erst am Freitag da ich auf Lehrgang bin)

Es fehlen noch high lvl chars -.-


----------



## Glurak (31. Januar 2005)

bei mir kommt immer der error


Fehler 

Parser konnte Datei nicht verarbeiten
(FEHLERCODE: E301)



Beim ersten Upload ging es  danach nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (31. Januar 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir kommt immer der error
> Fehler
> 
> Parser konnte Datei nicht verarbeiten
> ...




WoW muss beendet sein um den Upload vollziehen zu können, falls dies der Fall war, beende BLASC, starte es wieder und versuche es erneut. Falls der Fehler immer noch auftreten sollte, beende BLASC bitte und geh ins Startmenue/Programme/BLASC und starte den debug Modus, starte WoW und schau was passiert. In deinem BLASC Verzeichnis das unterhalb von deinem WoW Verzeichnis liegt, befindet sich deine debug.txt, sende diese bitte an blasc@black-legion.info


----------



## Borgis (31. Januar 2005)

Einfach nur klasse!!!!!!

Meine Vorschläge:

Viele suchen in einem Spiel hohe Crafter, da würde sich eine Suchmaske anbieten, so könnte ich sehen wer mir was machen könnte und kann diese im Game ansprechen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch das Gildenwappen zu zeigen?


Aber auch so ist es schon sehr übersichtlich, aber das sind wir ja schon von vanern gewöhnt (verwöhnt).


----------



## Kaltan (31. Januar 2005)

Wieso ist mein Profil wieder weg?
Mein Char Kaltan auf dem DE Final Beta 6 Server wurde hochgeladen und ich hatte ihn auch in eurer Datenbank gefunden aber nun ist er nicht mehr da.


----------



## Scepsis (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo erstmal ich bin zwar neu hier aber möcht mal trotsdem was mit einbringen.
ich bastel gerad eine Clanpage zusammen die noch nicht online ist.

schon mal vorweg damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werd, blasc ist einfach genial und die idee ist wirklich gut umgesetzt.

Nur eins stört michein wenig an der sache: Herold.

Es ist so das ich ja die charaktere unseres Clans auf unsere Homepage stellen möchte, und wenn das aber alles nur auf dem Herold geladen wird, und das dann in ferner zukunft man vom herold darstellen möchte, verursacht das ganz schön viel traffic oder?

Wäre es nicht eine überlegung wert das man genauso wie man einen Blasc Clienten hat, auch einen Blasc Server bastelt der dann die Chardaten auf den jeweiligen FTP lädt?

> is ja nur ne anregung *g*

ich habe früher AO gespielt, die stellen ja alles in XML zur verfügung, nur hatte ich da nie ne Clanpage sonst hät ich da auch sowas schon mit reingebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (31. Januar 2005)

nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich hab immer ne fehlermeldung wenn die daten übertragen werden.



> 31.01.2005 23:28:48->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
> 31.01.2005 23:28:48->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
> 31.01.2005 23:29:09->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
> 31.01.2005 23:29:11->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
> ...



ps: kann man die daten irgendwie in ner gildenseite includen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (31. Januar 2005)

@Kaltan
Einfach noch mal einloggen und dein Profil ist automatisch wieder im Herold

@Borgis
Ich arbeite bereits an einer Auflistung der Crafter...Geduld ist hier gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Scepsis
Wir sind bereits am überlegen ob wir den Gilden einen XML-Export der Daten anbieten, nur wann, wie und ob kann ich dir noch nicht genau sagen.

@Bl4ckSh33p
Bitte beende BLASC, gehe ins Startmenu/Programme/BLASC, starte den debug Modus,  starte WoW und beende es wieder. Geh danach bitte in dein BLASC Verzeichnis welches du unterhalb deines WoW Ordners findest, schick die dort liegende debug.txt bitte an blasc@black-legion.info

Was das inkludieren angeht, so gibt es derzeit noch keine Möglichkeit, aber wie ich bereits schrieb, überlegen wir  evt. einen XML Export zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## GeForz (1. Februar 2005)

Erstmal danke, dass ihr sowas  bastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER die Webseite ist wohl Rassistisch...
Gnome werden in Gilden nicht richtig gezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe:
http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...inal%20Beta%207
http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...inal%20Beta%207

Bei der Rassenstatistik steht immer "Gnome 0" obwohl ja da eindeutig Gnome sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silent Song (1. Februar 2005)

Das ist nicht die Anzahl der Angehörigen einer Rasse sondern nur das Gesamtgewicht aller Mitglieder einer Rasse in Kg und da 0.3 abgerundet wird, hat man halt ein Ergebnis von 0  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (1. Februar 2005)

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen: Mehr Möglichkeiten auszuwählen, was angezeigt werden soll. Im Moment wird bei mir nur das minimalste geupdatet, aber ich würde gerne meine Ausrüstung auch hochladen, jedoch nicht meine Talente. Wäre toll, wenn da was in Zukunft geschehen würde.


----------



## B3N (1. Februar 2005)

@GeForz
Das Problem wurde gefixt, auch die Gnome werden nun korrekt gezählt

@Hamu Spellcraft
Wir werden schauen, was sinnvoll ist und was nicht, dürfte aber kein größeres Problem sein.


----------



## Scepsis (1. Februar 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> @Scepsis
> Wir sind bereits am überlegen ob wir den Gilden einen XML-Export der Daten anbieten, nur wann, wie und ob kann ich dir noch nicht genau sagen.
> 
> Was das inkludieren angeht, so gibt es derzeit noch keine Möglichkeit, aber wie ich bereits schrieb, überlegen wir  evt. einen XML Export zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> [post="77716"][/post]​



das klingt super :-)  würde mich riesig freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (1. Februar 2005)

hat sich erledigt! mußte nur die Win Firewall abschalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber so was für die Gildenseite wäre toll!!!!!! Am besten irgendie einfach zum einbauen ohne daß man selbst nen Dr. Titel oder große PHP Kenntnisse oder so braucht.  :wink:


----------



## Nyana (1. Februar 2005)

BLASC ist ja noch in der Beta und wird ständig weiterentwickelt .. wenn das Produkt weiter ist, ist das sicherlich einer der Punkte über die man sich Gedanken machen kann (wird) ... sofern umsetzbar


----------



## Regnor (1. Februar 2005)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> hat sich erledigt! mußte nur die Win Firewall abschalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



abschalten mußt die FireWall eigentlich nicht. Worauf zu achten ist, ist das die Ports 80 (für HTTP) und Port 21 (für FTP) offen ist.  Dann funktioniert BLASC auch hinter jeder Firewall.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (1. Februar 2005)

bei der von windows hats nicht geklappt, beim router und bei der andren firewall ist es auch frei. sobald die von windows aus ist gehts mit den anderen an.  :wink:


----------



## Avenger (1. Februar 2005)

Klasse Tool, endlich gibts das auch mal in deutsch.

Funktioniert bis dato einwandfrei.

Hätte nur ein paar Fragen bzw. Verbessungsvorschläge:

- Bei thottbot gibts die Möglichkeit mit einem Javascript das Characterprofil in die eigene Seite einzubauen, plant ihr sowas auch oder gibts das schon und ich habs nicht gelesen? Weil dann wärs wirklich perfekt.

- Werden die Farben bei den Charakterattributen noch so angepasst das sie aussehen wie InGame, sprich grün für verbesserte und weiß für Standardwerte?

- Im Charakterprofil steht <Rangname> of <Gildenname> ... macht ihr das noch deutsch, sprich "von"?

- Auf der Detailseite ist die Rassenbezeichnung noch in englisch.

Das wärs erstmal, macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avenger
EAE Gilde


----------



## B3N (1. Februar 2005)

Danke Avenger für deine Vorschläge / Fehlerberichte.  Wie es mit dem einbinden des Charcterprofils in eine eigene Seite ausschaut, kann ich derzeit nich nicht genau sagen, evt. werden wir einen XML Export anbieten.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (1. Februar 2005)

Also meine Gilde würde es begrüßen, wenn man die eigenen Daten für die eigene HP benutzen könnte.


----------



## Regnor (1. Februar 2005)

Voland schrieb:
			
		

> grüß euch!
> 
> 
> fehlermeldung:
> ...




Servus, 
den Fehler erhalten wohl einige Nutzer von BLASC. Ich habe den Fehler analysiert und Stufe ihn eigentlich als unkritisch ein. (Kann auftreten wenn der BL Server nicht schnell genug Antwortet). 
Deshalb wird beim Auftreten des Fehlers bei zukünftigen Versionen keine Fehlermeldung mehr angezeigt. Es wird lediglich die DEBUG.TXT angelegt. Außerdem werden wir natürlich versuchen den Fehler vollständig auszumerzen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Glurak (1. Februar 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> den Fehler erhalten wohl einige Nutzer von BLASC. Ich habe den Fehler analysiert und Stufe ihn eigentlich als unkritisch ein. (Kann auftreten wenn der BL Server nicht schnell genug Antwortet).
> Deshalb wird beim Auftreten des Fehlers bei zukünftigen Versionen keine Fehlermeldung mehr angezeigt. Es wird lediglich die DEBUG.TXT angelegt. Außerdem werden wir natürlich versuchen den Fehler vollständig auszumerzen.
> 
> ...




Also ich finde schon irgendwie dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich so irgendwie meinen char nimmer Updaten kann 


vieleicht sollte man die wartezeit  die er auf die antwort wartet  verlängern wenn möglich


----------



## Kachido (1. Februar 2005)

Gugu B3N,

wäre es möglich im Herold, den Link "anzeigen" zu den Items der Chars nur zu aktivieren, wenn der User diese auch tatsächlich frei geschaltet hat? Dann spare ich mir das klicken, laut seufzen und nächsten klicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bisher wirklich super Arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß und CU IG

Kachi


----------



## Regnor (1. Februar 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde schon irgendwie dumm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wäre die sache die icn meinte mit "den fehler ausmerzen".. da dieser fehler jedoch nur vereinzelt auftritt können wir das resultat der "antwortzeitverlängerung" nicht überprüfen. ich hoffe jedoch das das Problem damit dann beseitigt ist.


----------



## Glurak (1. Februar 2005)

jedenfalls kann ich so meinen char nicht mehr updaten der fehlerkommt insgesamt 4 mal und dann ist es vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (1. Februar 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> jedenfalls kann ich so meinen char nicht mehr updaten der fehlerkommt insgesamt 4 mal und dann ist es vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Glurak, kannst du bitte die DEBUG.TXT an Blasc@black-legion.info schicken? Ich würde das morgen gleich mal prüfen.

Danke


----------



## blessed_one (1. Februar 2005)

hmm - ich hab grad mal einen ork-krieger als test erstellt und dann wieder gelöscht (kein blasc test - ein test für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
der taucht aber trotzdem auf de 2 auf
so können es natürlich eine menge karteileichen werden



ps: dash kann gelöscht werden


----------



## B3N (1. Februar 2005)

Leichen kann man leider nicht vermeiden bei diesem System, aber diese werden nach langer inaktivität aus der DB gelöscht.


----------



## Gringol (2. Februar 2005)

Hi erst mal Glückwunsch zu dem top Prg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nu meine frage es wäre nicht schlecht wenn einer mal ein tutorial macht wie man xml in die HP integriert !


danke im vorraus!


----------



## Crowley (2. Februar 2005)

Gringol schrieb:
			
		

> Hi erst mal Glückwunsch zu dem top Prg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ab PHP 5 lässt sich XML sehr einfach über die SimpleXML-Schnittstelle einbinden. Davor ist das Ganze etwas komplizierter. Dafür habe ich ja jetzt noch eine PHP-Schnittstelle gebaut, die sich in alle PHP-Versionen realtiv schnell einbauen lässt.


----------



## Gringol (2. Februar 2005)

leider haben wir kein php5 !

wo ist den der link zu schnittstelle!? oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## Crowley (2. Februar 2005)

Gringol schrieb:
			
		

> leider haben wir kein php5 !
> 
> wo ist den der link zu schnittstelle!? oder habe ich was übersehen?
> [post="77958"][/post]​


 hier isser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honorius IV (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Vorweg mal Danke für dieses großartige Programm, es funktioniert wirklich einwandfrei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das einzige was vielleicht zu bemängeln wäre ist die manchmal sehr langsame Anzeige der Daten und ich denke bei einer Weiterverbreitung wird das nicht besser werden, im Gegenteil!

Wobei ich echt Probleme habe ist der Einbau in die Homepage...
Leider fehlt mir da das nötige Know How oder Verständniss!
Ich kann weder den xml Pfad als rss feed ausgeben noch die php Version, hier kann er die Daten nicht auslesen, wahrscheinlich unterstützt das mein Provider nicht!
Mir ist klar dass man bei eurem Aufwand nicht alle und jeden persönlichen Betreuen kann, ich habs jetzt einfach mal verlinkt auf unserer HP eine andere Möglichkeit hab ich für das CMS E107 nicht gefunden!
Für Tipps und Trick wäre ich euch aber ewig dankbar!

lg Honorius IV
http://www.kreuzzug.at


----------



## Avenger (6. Februar 2005)

Könnt ihr eigentlich die Offiziers- und Spielernachricht auslesen bzw. mit in das php/xml reinpacken?! Das wär Klasse, dann könnte ich z.B. die Chars einzelnen Membern zuordnern, da bei uns der Nickname in einem dieser Felder steht.

Thx, Avi.


----------



## B3N (6. Februar 2005)

Avenger schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr eigentlich die Offiziers- und Spielernachricht auslesen bzw. mit in das php/xml reinpacken?! Das wär Klasse, dann könnte ich z.B. die Chars einzelnen Membern zuordnern, da bei uns der Nickname in einem dieser Felder steht.
> 
> Thx, Avi.
> [post="78520"][/post]​




Generell machbar, nur im Moment ist dies in der jetzigen Version nicht enthalten.


----------



## Avenger (6. Februar 2005)

Na, ihr könnt es ja im Hinterkopf behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anabolic (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo erst mal an alle die mich noch von Requiem und Camlann kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schöne Arbeit habt ihr da wieder am laufen. Da ich schon Vanen geliebt habe will ich das hier natürlich auch nicht missen. 
Hab gleich mal auf unserem Gildenboard Werbung dafür gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße an alle Ana


----------



## Neil (6. Februar 2005)

haaaa der Anabolic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grützi!


----------



## Zane (6. Februar 2005)

Sehr geil, sehr geil! Ich hab durch euer Tool durch eine Fanpage erfahren... und da musste ich gleich mal nachgucken, da wir momentan für unsere Gilde genau so etwas entwickeln wollen.
Nun haben wir mal BLASC getestet und sind uns eigentlich einig, dass wir uns die arbeit sparen können und werden! 

Was mich jetzt interessert ist, was für technik da hinter steckt?! betreibt ihr selbst (eure gilde) einen server (zB. nen dedicated?!), oder hab ihr ne menge speicherplatz bei einem proßen provider (zb. strato)? Wie verfügbar wird diese datenbank sein? -> ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die useranzahl hier noch um einiges steigen wird, denn ich für meinen teil, werde BLASC jedem weiterempfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,
Zane (Scourges of God)


----------



## B3N (6. Februar 2005)

Was an Technik dahinter steckt, lässt sich leicht erklären, BLASC wurde mit der Sprache Delphi entwickelt und der Rest ist HTML,PHP.MYSQL. Unser Hoster (Planet-Multiplayer) unterstützt uns in allem was Webserver, Datenbank etc. angeht. Die Datenbank ist in der Regel immer Verfügbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zane (6. Februar 2005)

wow.. das läuft auf einer mySql datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann drück ich mal die daumen, dass es in zukunft stabil und schnell bleibt.. denn wenn mal zukünftig richtig viele gilden eingetragen sind und ihr auch noch mehr daten sammlet wird das ja ein richtiges datenmonster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (7. Februar 2005)

BLASC rennt auf ...
2 * Webserver Pentium IV 3.0 Ghz, 4 GB RAM, HotPlug SATA Festplatten im RAID Verbund 
Backup Webserver für den Notfall (WebSites werden mehrmals täglich synchronisiert) 
MySQL Server (Dual 2.4 GHz XEON, 2 GB RAM, SCSI Raid System)
Unlimited Space auf dem FTP Server
Apache2 & PHP in der aktuellen Version
MySQL, Perl
Alle System werden Nachts gesichert. MySQL Backup auf bis 5 Tage zurück 
Support per TicketSystem, ICQ, IRC etc... 

Wir haben mit unserem Anbieter sehr gute Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit gemacht und möchten den erstklassigen Support nicht missen. Wir genießen 24/7 Unterstützung, da wir uns auch privat kennen. Somit sollte die Zukunft von BLASC sichergestellt sein, so wie es auch der Betrieb von VANEN immer war.


----------



## Zane (7. Februar 2005)

das hört man doch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was mich noch interessiert:
habe - ich als gildenleiter - irgendwie die möglichkeit einen user zu löschen?! also nehm wa, dass einer inaktiv ist und nie wieder spielen will, und ich möchte das er nicht mehr in der statistik steht!
oder wir müssen einen rauswerfen... oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wäre ja eigentlich nur das löschen eines datensatzes?!


----------



## Crowley (8. Februar 2005)

Zane schrieb:
			
		

> das hört man doch gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, sowas wird es nicht geben, da wir nicht wissen, wer aus welchem Grund fremde Datensätze löschen will. Jedoch steht in unseren Daten, wann der entsprechende Char seine Daten das letzte Mal aktualisiert hat. Dadurch kann man recht leicht Inaktive ausblenden.


----------



## B3N (8. Februar 2005)

Wie Crowley ja schon schrieb wird es eine Möglichkeit geben inaktive zwischen aktiven Chars zu unterscheiden, eine andere Lösung ist nicht denkbar.


----------



## Scepsis (8. Februar 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Crowley ja schon schrieb wird es eine Möglichkeit geben inaktive zwischen aktiven Chars zu unterscheiden, eine andere Lösung ist nicht denkbar.
> [post="78825"][/post]​


glaub das reicht ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab das auch schon mit eingebaut (php_lastupdate) *g*


----------



## Zane (9. Februar 2005)

joar hat sich bei mir auch erledigt, ich hab mir nen converter geschrieben, der die daten in meine db einliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann kann ich ja damit machen wat ick will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asphalaen (6. März 2005)

Die Frage ist zwar wahrscheinlich schon gestellt worden, aber:
Wie bekomm ich die Signatur her, wo meine Stats alle drin stehen?


----------



## Nebelschleicher (6. März 2005)

Asphalaen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist zwar wahrscheinlich schon gestellt worden, aber:
> Wie bekomm ich die Signatur her, wo meine Stats alle drin stehen?
> [post="82444"][/post]​


http://www.rpg24.net/board/index.php?showtopic=6268

Für andere Dinge musst dann selbst mit PHP an die Sache rangehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (9. März 2005)

was vielleicht noch gut wäre:
abschalten der Anzeige von Resistenzen, Angriffswerte, Rüstungswerte, Waffenskills (nur Tradeskills für Visitenkarte)


----------



## Lewo (9. März 2005)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> was vielleicht noch gut wäre:
> abschalten der Anzeige von Resistenzen, Angriffswerte, Rüstungswerte, Waffenskills (nur Tradeskills für Visitenkarte)
> [post="82777"][/post]​




why?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scepsis (9. März 2005)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> was vielleicht noch gut wäre:
> abschalten der Anzeige von Resistenzen, Angriffswerte, Rüstungswerte, Waffenskills (nur Tradeskills für Visitenkarte)
> [post="82777"][/post]​


naja, und hier fängt halt dann der sogenannte "datenmüll" an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (9. März 2005)

Lewo schrieb:
			
		

> why?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


why not?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und muß ja nicht jeder vor nem duell oder ähnlichem die genauen Werte wissen  :wink:


----------



## generalad (20. März 2005)

Was ich mir wünschen würde:
Per Config festlegen, welche Charaktere ausgewertet/hochgeladen werden, also z.B. keine Charaktere unter Lvl xx oder per Hand festlegen, welche Charaktere ausgewertet werden dürfen.
Alternativ vielleicht auch ne Option "keine neuen Charaktere adden, bis sie manuell zum auswerten freigegeben sind".

Bei uns kriegen's manche Leute einfach nicht gebacken, dass sie ihre Baby-Twinks nicht adden sollen - und jetzt hab ich z.T. Charaktere in der Liste, die nicht mal mehr existieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scepsis (20. März 2005)

generalad schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mir wünschen würde:
> Per Config festlegen, welche Charaktere ausgewertet/hochgeladen werden, also z.B. keine Charaktere unter Lvl xx oder per Hand festlegen, welche Charaktere ausgewertet werden dürfen.
> Alternativ vielleicht auch ne Option "keine neuen Charaktere adden, bis sie manuell zum auswerten freigegeben sind".
> 
> ...




tia das problem tritt bei uns auch langsam auf, einfache lösung: Twins erst ab lvl XX in die Gilde adden -.-


----------



## B3N (21. März 2005)

Das Problem mit der Charleichen in der Datenbank ist bekannt, ich werde heute noch was ändern das Chars welche bestimmte Zeit nicht mehr upgedated wurden, gelöscht werden.


----------



## generalad (21. März 2005)

Scepsis schrieb:
			
		

> tia das problem tritt bei uns auch langsam auf, einfache lösung: Twins erst ab lvl XX in die Gilde adden -.-
> [post="83972"][/post]​



Jo das habe ich meinen Leuten auch schon angedroht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@B3n: Wär super, wenn du das machen könntest.


----------

